# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The Amazing X-Men: A Fan-Fiction Retelling of Marvel's Merry Mutants

## Goggindowner

Hey gang:

I am launching a new X-Men fan-fiction undertaking. The first part of volume one went up last night, and I intend to release a new part on a weekly basis, usually between Tuesday and Thursday.

The basic concept is to retell the story of the X-Men from the very beginning, allowing the characters to age and grow in a logical and realistic manner. I have dubbed Volume One "The Origin Era" and it all takes place before the team's first actual mission, beginning in 1957. I will be borrowing elements from the team's canonical stories, but as time goes on things will shift more into original and new directions.

Check out the first part here. I'll be posting the stories on FanFiction.net, as well, but my account hasn't matured to the point of letting me post yet. I'll provide a link once it's up.

----------


## Goggindowner

Here is the link to the story on FanFiction.net

----------


## Goggindowner

I've released chapter two way ahead of schedule, mostly because I had the time to get it put to paper and took advantage.

Here you go. Please read and review!

----------


## Goggindowner

Chapter 3 is up and ready to read. The cracks between Xavier and Lansheer are starting to grow, and this new student could be the final straw.

----------

